# I want to know the salary i can negotiate



## korsapati (May 23, 2010)

Hii
i am working as an instrumentation engineer in india since 2years
i wanna to come to dubai and do job there
how much salary i can negotiate and what are the different allowances to be included in it
please gelp out me friends
waiting for ur replies


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Get a job offer and the salary they propose to you, you say I would like more.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

:


marc said:


> Get a job offer and the salary they propose to you, you say I would like more.


:clap2::clap2: Genius


----------



## korsapati (May 23, 2010)

i agree with you bro
but i want to know in general how much they offer for an instrumentation engineer with 2 years experience


----------

